# UberX Driver with Court-Mandated Breathalyzer



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

My husband and I went out Saturday night for dinner and a few drinks. We decided to try an UberX, since the kid wasn't with us. The driver had a 4.8, so I was hopeful.

While in the car, I noticed a camera and asked him if it was a dash cam. (I've been thinking about getting one, so I thought maybe he would be able to offer a personal review.) He said, "Yeah, it takes my picture and uploads it when I blow in here." I hadn't noticed the breathalyzer from the back seat.

When we were almost to our destination, it started beeping. He had to blow and hum into the thing for what seemed like an eternity, almost missing our turn in the process. He has to do this every 20 minutes.

The guy was nice. He said the offenses were from over 8 years ago, but he hadn't driven until this year. He said he thought the judge would be more lenient since so much time had passed. Good thing he's a nice guy, but can you imagine a real transportation company hiring this guy? I don't know why the guy would even want to drive people around, having to constantly relive and retell his major screw ups. It's like a self-imposed scarlet letter.

But maybe the cost of the probation is so high he needs to reverse mortgage his car through UberX to afford to get back to normal driving.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn that makes all uber driver's look bad. That should not be allowed. It's uncomfortable and akward for both parties


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good to know that a DUI from 8 years ago won't affect your ability to drive for Uber!


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

We had a driver at my cab company who had a _very good_ lawyer. He has long since passed (RIP, Lash). His nickname was Lash LaRue, and he earned it, but that is another story. There are more than a few entertaining stories about this guy.

On-topic, though..........

Lash had a Restricted Licence. He could drive eight hours daily for work purposes (READ: drive his cab) but could not drive for any other purpose than work. Thus, he could drive from his home in the Maryland suburbs, directly into the City to hack, but, if he stopped at the Seven-Eleven, he was in violation. If he stopped at the Safeway on the way home, again, he was in violation. The list of conditions to his Restricted Licence was the most exhaustive, specific and unusual that I had (and have) ever seen. Lash showed me the court order. Lash had had a number of DWI convictions, but, he did have a very good lawyer. This lawyer got him out of more than a few trick bags worse than his DWIs.

In addition, I have known of several cab and limousine drivers who got DWIs, drug arrests and received restricted licences. The general situation is not unusual, although I must admit that blowing into a breathalyser in the presence of passengers is a first.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> Damn that makes all uber driver's look bad. That should not be allowed. It's uncomfortable and akward for both parties


If he wasn't the nicest guy, I might have said something to Uber. But I figure it'll catch up sooner or later 


Disgusted Driver said:


> Good to know that a DUI from 8 years ago won't affect your ability to drive for Uber!


more than 1, actually! You have to be a repeat offender to have that mandated


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We had a driver at my cab company who had a _very good_ lawyer. He has long since passed (RIP, Lash). His nickname was Lash LaRue, and he earned it, but that is another story. There are more than a few entertaining stories about this guy.
> 
> On-topic, though..........
> 
> ...


He said he has to blow every 20 minutes!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> Damn that makes all uber driver's look bad. That should not be allowed. It's uncomfortable and akward for both parties


POST # 2/krazydrive: Here's a Link
that is NEITHER Un-
comfortable nor Awkward!

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Way to look "Mr. Bickle"Avatar!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

He has to get fed up with the constant blowing and questions from passengers. Hopefully passengers taking care of him when it comes to tips, dude must be out of breathe after an 8 hour shift.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

No out of town runs without first running it by the old probation officer.

The insurance company that covers the taxi company I lease from runs our license at least once a year if not every six months. We just let a driver go because she had a dui from years back she hadn't disclosed. In the en the insurance company largely determines who gets leased to and who doesn't. Pretty simple formula and one we can't screw with.

I should also say that what we pay per car is pretty reasonable for a taxi company so for that reason alone.... not worth going astray.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My husband and I went out Saturday night for dinner and a few drinks. We decided to try an UberX, since the kid wasn't with us. The driver had a 4.8, so I was hopeful.
> 
> While in the car, I noticed a camera and asked him if it was a dash cam. (I've been thinking about getting one, so I thought maybe he would be able to offer a personal review.) He said, "Yeah, it takes my picture and uploads it when I blow in here." I hadn't noticed the breathalyzer from the back seat.
> 
> ...


My question is how is driving with a DWI on his record & still on probation?? Uber miss this AGAIN??


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Txchick said:


> My question is how is driving with a DWI on his record & still on probation?? Uber miss this AGAIN??


So, the criminal offenses were from 8 years ago, he said, but he never got a license all that time. When he jumped through the hoops to regain his driving privileges this year (or whenever), he was still required to have the breathalyzer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Depending on what happened, a jurisdiction could suspend your licence for a long time or even revoke it, but let you re-apply after some time has elapsed. The jurisdiction can put some pretty heavy restriction and conditions on the re-instatement.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

You shouldn't driving people at all if you've had a DUI, even one nowadays and most for hire companies won't hire you.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You shouldn't driving people at all if you've had a DUI, even one nowadays and most for hire companies won't hire you.


You may be right. As nice as he was, I wouldn't let him represent my company.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My husband and I went out Saturday night for dinner and a few drinks. We decided to try an UberX, since the kid wasn't with us. The driver had a 4.8, so I was hopeful.
> 
> While in the car, I noticed a camera and asked him if it was a dash cam. (I've been thinking about getting one, so I thought maybe he would be able to offer a personal review.) He said, "Yeah, it takes my picture and uploads it when I blow in here." I hadn't noticed the breathalyzer from the back seat.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is he doesn't deseve a chance to drive due to this? Everyone deserves a second chance. Ugh! Come on. Would you rather he be out in the streets doing illegal activites of some sort. Maybe he can't a steady job like most of us who Uber. Shoot, I can't wait to find one so I won't have to deal with passengers in my own paid car. Lol


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> So what you're saying is he doesn't deseve a chance to drive due to this? Everyone deserves a second chance. Ugh! Come on. Would you rather he be out in the streets doing illegal activites of some sort. Maybe he can't a steady job like most of us who Uber. Shoot, I can't wait to find one so I won't have to deal with passengers in my own paid car. Lol


No way he should be driving people around for money.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> He said he has to blow every 20 minutes!


Every marriage should have that requirement! LOL


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Hazeces said:


> So what you're saying is he doesn't deseve a chance to drive due to this? Everyone deserves a second chance. Ugh! Come on. Would you rather he be out in the streets doing illegal activites of some sort. Maybe he can't a steady job like most of us who Uber. Shoot, I can't wait to find one so I won't have to deal with passengers in my own paid car. Lol


Second chance, yes. He should be allowed to redeem himself, after he's proven that he can drive sober for the amount of time the judge determined. But he was a repeat offender, so it is very risky putting him in that position. It also just looks bad.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers with Court Mandated Breathalyzers*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668494146798116864










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595647668472381441










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/668298971429777408










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662097165783711744










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603223289201328130








*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595048430260486144*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Beauty.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My husband and I went out Saturday night for dinner and a few drinks. We decided to try an UberX, since the kid wasn't with us. The driver had a 4.8, so I was hopeful.
> 
> While in the car, I noticed a camera and asked him if it was a dash cam. (I've been thinking about getting one, so I thought maybe he would be able to offer a personal review.) He said, "Yeah, it takes my picture and uploads it when I blow in here." I hadn't noticed the breathalyzer from the back seat.
> 
> ...


Not to many people are stranger to a DUI or a friend that has gotten one. This doesn't seem unusual to me.

He's doing what he has to do to do what he is doing..


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You shouldn't driving people at all if you've had a DUI, even one nowadays and most for hire companies won't hire you.


Even if it was 8 years ago?


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm very concerned about the bad experience this people had with this service and the horrible image reflects of us
Lmso


----------

